# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Автовыбор языка

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

установлена система автовыбора языка форума для незарегистрированных посетителей. Язык выбирается, исходя из языка браузера.

Просьба проверить работу модуля.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Yzzy

После обновления модуля выбора языков сообщения по RSS-каналу приходит в непонятной кодировке (автоматически распознается как UTF- :Cool: , ни одна из кириллических таблиц не подходит.

----------


## Rene-gad

> После обновления модуля выбора языков сообщения по RSS-каналу приходит в непонятной кодировке (автоматически распознается как UTF-, ни одна из кириллических таблиц не подходит.


какая операционка? какой проводник? Таблица Кириллица Виндовс-1251 работает у меня без проблем.

----------


## Yzzy

Windows XP SP2. FeedReader 3.09 
Исправилось, однако... Без каких либо моих телодвижений. Последний пакет сообщений пришел на нормальном русском языке. А кодовая таблица распознается как UTF - 8.

----------

